# 1928 IJ Lovell Diomand



## anders1 (Jul 27, 2018)

Well I finished my 51 now on to the next one. I starting a 1928 Iver Johnson built Luvell Diomand. Really happy with this find from a fellow Caber, thanks again! Now to find the rest of it. I’m hoping to find a set of drop bars and stem to start. Hoping to build a racer. I have already acquired the correct post and saddle “not shown in pics”. If anyone can help with any parts or history that would be great. A couple of helpful Cabers have already shared some history with me and that is greatly appreciated. If anyone has parts please let me know. Also I’m looking for an earlier IJ racer project 24-26” seat tube. Thanks guys. The build may be slow but I’ll keep you posted. Enjoy the ride my friends... Anthony


----------



## s1b (Nov 16, 2018)

Any progress?


----------



## anders1 (Nov 16, 2018)

s1b said:


> Any progress?



Unfortunately this one is up for sale in the parts forum. Very cool project, open to offers...


----------



## anders1 (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## s1b (Nov 16, 2018)

Oh ok I saw that. Didn't realize it was the same one.


----------

